# Primary teachers



## adinanz (Jan 4, 2011)

Hello,

I would like to know what are the chances of a new graduate from a NZ Uni to get a teaching position ? 
Has anyone studied the Graduate Diploma in Teaching from University of Auckland or Massey Uni or another NZ institution recently and tried to find a job in NZ or overseas?

Any opinion would be appreciated,

thanks


----------



## Jhopkins (Apr 18, 2009)

Hey there,

I was trained in the UK but now teach on the North Shore of Auckland. I known that here on the shore teaching jobs are ridiculously hard to get. A job came up at a decile Ten school near North Harbour and there were 150 applicants, a large chunk of which were graduates. Many graduates and trainees are finding it difficult to land a contract for their first year as they have limited ICT experience, something many schools have a large push on with at the moment. We have a large number of student teachers pass through our school and excellent links with AUT and Massey. Many of those who graduated last year have taken until now to find short term contracts.

The situation in harder to staff areas of South Auckland is seemingly easier and a number of student teachers/relievers have recently found employment there. Something some students are doing is relieving in areas they are looking to teach in. It obviously helps to make yourself known to a school before applying.

The teaching job Market is extremely competitive at the moment, however with a good degree from a good university, coupled with strong skills in key areas (Lit, Num, Sport or ICT are all big push areas) will make you more appealing to prospective employers.

Good luck


----------

